# Another newbie



## Edge (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I just signed up. I manage the Brighton Center for the Performing Arts in Michigan. I found Control Booth by doing research for a few upgrades I need for my theater. 
I was a roadie in the 1990's and left theater behind around 2000 and became a photographer. Long story short, I needed to get out of that industry and this job just fell into my hands quite unexpectedly. I am so happy to be back in theater that even though this theater is in dire need of renovations and fixin's am still happy as can be. What would we do with ourselves with nothing to fix anyway?


----------



## hsaunier (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome to the group.

What type of performances will be presented on your stage?


----------



## DaveySimps (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome Edge. Nice to have another Michigander on here. I am not to far from you. I am in St. Clair County. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------



## Edge (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi guys,
sorry for the delay on the reply... thanks for the welcomes... The BCPA is both a community theater and a school district theater so we have a wide variety of shows ranging from the social studies class debate to international groups renting. We also put on our own series of show with various artists, comedians and musicians mostly.


----------



## Kelite (Dec 21, 2009)

Edge said:


> I manage the Brighton Center for the Performing Arts in Michigan. /QUOTE]
> 
> Good day Edge, and thanks for joining the ControlBooth! I'm located not far to the south in Fort Wayne IN, and welcome your lighting questions which may be answered from a manufacturer's perspective.
> 
> Welcome aboard, and enjoy your time here!


----------

